

Cofounder Search (in Bay Area) - akay

I am in search for a cofounder with the following qualities:<p>i) clearly communicate their motivation for doing a startup (because i've learned from the past that only rock-solid motivation can endure the challenges)<p>ii) clearly communicate what types of business models scale, what types DON'T scale, and why.<p>iii) naturally inclined to see large problems that need to be solved in multi-billion dollar industries.<p>iv) clearly communicate what their weaknesses are. and then their strengths. (because weaknesses are harder, it goes first)<p>a little background about me related to entrepreneurship experience:<p>i) software engineer who has founded a consulting company (quickly realized it does not scale) and co-founded a social-dating company (realized the lesson of being selective with partners as not every smart guy has the motivation for starting &#38; scaling a business)<p>ii) i am currently focused on the mobile space and have 2 software engineers (staffed) developing a mobile solution for the iphone. The target customer is the online publishing industry.<p>iii) Weakness - Ability to identify large problems that need to be solved in the market. Strength - Solving the problem and rapidly delivering the solution.<p>If you feel you would be a great fit as a cofounder, feel free to drop me a line at ak2max@gmail.com.
======
wavesplash
Is the product already sold to a client/validated or are you still testing the
market?

------
babyshake
Are you primarily looking for a technical cofounder?

------
akay
no. primarily looking for someone with a big vision and solid motivation to
deliver on the vision.

------
akay
testing the market.

